# Mill Creek



## theeyeguy (Jan 4, 2013)

I live west of Yale and Mill Creek is just down the road from me any know of some good beds between Yale and imlay city


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm sure it's one of those "unmentionable" creeks.

For you and everyone else fishing it...


----------



## theeyeguy (Jan 4, 2013)

Right on thanks I guess. ...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...adventures-in-any-of-the-river-forums.168594/


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

theeyeguy said:


> Right on thanks I guess. ...


If you welcomed Private Messages, someone might share some info that wasn't for the entire World to see.


----------



## Michigander Outdoors (Sep 30, 2018)

You shall not speak of Mill Creek on here!


----------



## theeyeguy (Jan 4, 2013)

Well I do accept pms lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks like mill creek is good. Thanks for the tip. Imma go fish it out.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

theeyeguy said:


> Well I do accept pms lol


Waters probably high and dirty there. Crappy opener.


----------

